# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Как много времени это займёт?

## Sleep

Как по-английски вежливо поинтересоваться сроком выполнения чего-либо? Правильна ли фраза:
Would you please tell me how much time does it take? 
Спасибо.

----------


## JJ

What about "...how long will it take?"

----------


## Friendy

Or "how long does it take" 
Btw on google:
"how much time does it take" - 23 800
"how long will it take" - 806 000
"how long does it take" - 1 360 000

----------


## Dogboy182

> Would you please tell me how much time does it take?
> Спасибо.

 If you want say it like this you're going to have to say 'Would you please tell me how much time it takes?' 
There are many variants though. 
How long will it be/take
how long does it take
how much time is it going to be/take
how much time does it take 
and everything else already mentioned.  
I guess for some situations you'd use one over the other. Like 
I go in to get my watch fixed and i ask the guy if he can fix it. He's like yep i can fix it. So i ask "How long does it take (to fix a watch)?" 
Now if i go in and ask him if he can fix it, and he a says yep, and then i say ok fix it, and he says ok ill fix it. then i ask "how long will it take (will it take you to fix my watch)". 
But they all make sense in any situation.

----------


## waxwing

> Or "how long does it take" 
> Btw on google:
> "how much time does it take" - 23 800
> "how long will it take" - 806 000
> "how long does it take" - 1 360 000

 But the meaning is different, obviously. "How long does it take" uses a present simple, and refers to things in general. How long does it _usually_ take. "How long will it take" asks for a prediction. 
I agree that "how long" is much better than "how much time", but the latter is occasionally used to disambiguate. 
Sleep should be aware that this construction is incorrect:
"Would you please tell me how much time does it take? " 
and that it should be: 
"Would you please tell me how much time it takes?" 
The reason is that the subject-verb inversion occurs here: "Would you" - and that is the question. The question is not "How much time does it take?", so there is no subject-verb inversion between the verb "take" and "it".
Btw this is a common question on the TOEFL test  ::

----------


## Sleep

Thank you for your help.  

> Btw this is a common question on the TOEFL test

 До TOEFL мне пока как до Луны пешком  ::

----------


## JJ

So the possible questions are:
Would you please tell me how much time it takes? (it takes usually)
Excuse me, how long does it take?
Would you please tell me how much time it will take? (in this case)
Excuse me, how long will it take?
am i correct?

----------


## Sleep

А можно ли спросить:
How long would it take?
или надо
How long would it take*s*?

----------


## Aleph

How long would it takes?   грамматически не правильно.

----------


## DDT

> So the possible questions are:
> Would you please tell me how much time it takes? (it takes usually)
> Excuse me, how long does it take?
> Would you please tell me how much time it will take? (in this case)
> Excuse me, how long will it take?
> am i correct?

  All correct!  

> How long would it takes?   грамматически не правильно.

  You do not need the "s" 
How long would it take?

----------


## waxwing

> Thank you for your help.    
> 			
> 				Btw this is a common question on the TOEFL test
> 			
> 		  До TOEFL мне пока как до Луны пешком

 не надо такая скромность ... скоро будет возможно, я уверен  ::

----------


## choro

> Originally Posted by Sleep  Thank you for your help.    
> 			
> 				Btw this is a common question on the TOEFL test
> 			
> 		  До TOEFL мне пока как до Луны пешком    не надо такая скромность ... скоро будет возможно, я уверен

 а как сказать по-английски: "Не будьте столь скромным! Я уверен, что Вы достигните "луны".  ::

----------


## Lampada

A lot of times you say _Excuse me_ when you want to attract somebody's attention.

----------


## choro

> A lot of times you say _Excuse me_ when you want to attract somebody's attention.

 Извините, но я не понял. Это Ваш перевод моей фразы на английском?

----------


## Pravit

> а как сказать по-английски: "Не будьте столь скромным! Я уверен, что Вы достигните "луны".

 "You needn't be so modest! I'm sure you'll do it." 
The reason I didn't put the "moon" thing in there is because I can't think of any analogous idiom in English. Plus, it depends on what the person said originally.

----------


## Tate

Сегодня очень жарко

----------


## waxwing

тебе везёт  ::

----------


## DDT

> Сегодня очень жарко

 сегодня ты очень глупы

----------


## choro

> "You needn't be so modest! I'm sure you'll do it."

 Спасибо!    

> The reason I didn't put the "moon" thing in there is because I can't think of any analogous idiom in English. Plus, it depends on what the person said originally

 Да, я понимаю, что найти подобный аналог в другом языке сложно.
Весьма тронут Вашим ответом!

----------


## Pravit

Не надо такая формальность  ::

----------

